# £1767 quote from AF on a 520d msport ?



## silverback

im currently with aviva who are charging £1360 for protected ncb,legal insurance,courtesy car plus and the other jargon.so i popped in a quote for AF and i have just received the email with the quote of £1767,jesus god,atleast buy me dinner before you pull my pants down lol.called them up and i have a guy ringing me back tomorrow,as i simply couldnt believe the random figure of that amount.after doing a quick "confused.com" search i have a great quote from admiral of £1100 (which is still bloody excessive imho) but he ho.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Give these a call : http://www.peterbestinsurance.co.uk/

I absolute bet they can beat your insurance qoute :thumb:

let me know

Jay


----------



## The Cueball

ouch....shocking quotes there...... 

Hope you get a far better price soon...

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc

Try brentacre too, Flux are garbage.


----------



## Derekh929

LOL i thought £192 a year for the wife's cooper s was dear, hope you get it sorted cheaper my beemer is with esure same as wife as had been with direct line for years but got 3 points and they wand £200 pa extra so that was me away


----------



## JayLC

Whilst I wouldn't mind being young again, I don't think I could afford to run a car. I pay £286 fully comp.


----------



## Will_G

I'm £460 with Bell/Admiral on my 520D M Sport Business Edition. Thats with 2 fault claims about 3 years ago.


----------



## trv8

silverback said:


> jesus god,atleast buy me dinner before you pull my pants down lol.


You hussy! Selling yourself on the cheap again :lol:.

When I read the title I thought it was a quote from Auto Finnese for a top range correction detail :doublesho :lol: :lol:.

PS
I've had good quotes from these people :thumb:...
http://www.aplan.co.uk/


----------



## The Cueball

^^ So did I actually...

:lol:


----------



## TubbyTwo

Try these guys:

http://www.livingstones-insurance.co.uk/

gave me an amazing quote on the Supra £400, AF were miles off the mark as usual, £1k+


----------



## anthonyh90

i got a quote from them last year for insuring my fabia vrs which is insurance group 9. i was 20 at the time with 2 years NCB and they wanted over £4000:doublesho


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

TubbyTwo said:


> Try these guys:
> 
> http://www.livingstones-insurance.co.uk/
> 
> gave me an amazing quote on the Supra £400, AF were miles off the mark as usual, £1k+


I had a LOT of Issues with A plan 4 years ago after a false claim by a 3rd party (wasnt even the same make of car that had been cloned and hit someone),
Been with flux for the last 2 years and they were over £200 cheaper this year then anyone else I tried (and I tried), I was with Liverpool Vic for a fair while and then their prices go thru the roof for no reason,
I find its all a lottery on the type of car your trying to cover and your postcode, even if you over 30 some companies still come up with daft prices for run of the mill cars, 
I pay £120 more for a Imported Impreza over a run of the mill derv A4 estate with AF.


----------



## mirra_finish

I'm with BMW insurance for my 2011 520D and pay £460. All repairs carried out by BMW shops etc. Free towing/recovery in case of breakdown/accident etc.

I thought it was reasonably good value?

....and they're underwritten by Allianz


----------



## silverback

Cheers boys. Will look into all your alternatives


----------



## skyinsurance

silverback said:


> Cheers boys. Will look into all your alternatives


Another one for the pot:

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


----------



## silverback

well,just had a call from adrian flux,the company,not the man.although for the quote it should have been the man lol.and the quote was there about right.to quote a famous programme "IM OUT" lol. peter best and sky next then


----------



## silverback

skyinsurance said:


> Another one for the pot:
> 
> http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


i was expecting a call from one of your lot at 430,still waiting :wave:


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

Problem I am finding is that last years good guys are this years assholes.
As I said in the other thread my present company in their renewal notice have stung me for an enquiry I made in 2010, which does not feature in my current policy.

I also went to a comparison site but out of 30 quotes none weer cheaper than my current company....and 48 would not touch me because my car is modified - OEM alloy wheels !


----------



## silverback

Derekh929 said:


> LOL i thought £192 a year for the wife's cooper s was dear, hope you get it sorted cheaper my beemer is with esure same as wife as had been with direct line for years but got 3 points and they wand £200 pa extra so that was me away


i pay more than that for a tyre :lol: thats an awesome quote,obviously you dont live where i do


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

How about this one then. 48 years old, 1 endorsement in 30 years,(sp30) 1 claim 3 years ago (less then £1000) Ford Mondeo TDCI 115PS, OEM alloy wheels, 8 years ncd.

£9700


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

Mr_Mephistophel said:


> How about this one then. 48 years old, 1 endorsement in 30 years,(sp30) 1 claim 3 years ago (less then £1000) Ford Mondeo TDCI 115PS, OEM alloy wheels, 8 years ncd.
> 
> £9700


are you selling the car or is that the quote lol


----------



## SteveTDCi

I'm with a plan thatcham, in fact we have the Leon, the tt and the 206 with them 2 are on a modified policy and we are still less than £1100.


----------



## silverback

I used the meerkat an some of the compulsory excesses came in at 3K lol. I'm not paying that just to get a ****ing stuffed toy hahaha.


----------



## GerryH

Have a look at direct line, I've got the same car and they quoted me the cheapest this year. I know points, age, location, NCB etc will have an impact but worth a try as they don't appear on comparison websites. Also, they had a zero % finance offer on so I'm paying monthly this year as opposed to all in one go so that in itself is a saving.


----------



## Ninja59

silverback said:


> I used the meerkat an some of the compulsory excesses came in at 3K lol. I'm not paying that just to get a ****ing stuffed toy hahaha.


i think i might know why you are having a problem with your excesses and getting it down...because your a pimp...:lol: no no probably because of the spate of thefts of e series BM's without the keys...pretty certain i have seen a fair few excesses getting quoted round there :lol:


----------



## PugIain

My best ever quote,one which actually made me spit coffee out whilst I howled with laughter.Was £8000 thats EIGHT THOUSAND POUNDS.Surely its easier to hold your hands up and say "sorry sir,We're a bunch of dribbling retards and we wont waste your time" than come up with that crap.
Ive just renewed with Privilege at £324.


----------



## Ben_ZS

Admiral,Bell and Elephant are all the same company so try them all. Elephant normally come up cheaper for me out of those three.

Be very careful on comparison websites as each search you do goes onto your credit history, plus the 'cheapest' company has paid the website the most sponsorship.


----------



## silverback

tried priviledge,LV,more than,churchill,aviva (my current provider who want £100 more for nothing) admiral,axa,elephant,adrian flux and no im down to sky insurance and peter best,otherwise its the admiral at £1100


----------



## silverback

Ninja59 said:


> i think i might know why you are having a problem with your excesses and getting it down...because your a pimp...:lol: no no probably because of the spate of thefts of e series BM's without the keys...pretty certain i have seen a fair few excesses getting quoted round there :lol:


you would think that as a pimp we are known as slow driving night time lurkers.we dont go out at peak times,we dont speed and we use our *****es to pay for our lifestyle.i mean,how much less of a danger can i be :lol:

i work permanent nights,the car for 90% of its life is kepteither in a gated secure car park at night or on my drive in the day,come the weekend its in my GF`s garage.i dont drive at peak times and im home well before the parents dash to the schools.


----------



## Ninja59

silverback said:


> you would think that as a pimp we are known as slow driving night time lurkers.we dont go out at peak times,we dont speed and we use our *****es to pay for our lifestyle.i mean,how much less of a danger can i be :lol:
> 
> i work permanent nights,the car for 90% of its life is kepteither in a gated secure car park at night or on my drive in the day,come the weekend its in my GF`s garage.i dont drive at peak times and im home well before the parents dash to the schools.


:lol:
but do you know if your insurer takes this into account? :thumb: knowing insurers answer is probably no...


----------



## silverback

Ninja59 said:


> :lol:
> but do you know if your insurer takes this into account? :thumb: knowing insurers answer is probably no...


NOPE,he just sees my postcode and BMW.case closed :lol:

BMW insurance have quoted £1100  not to shabby.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

What pisses me off is my girlfriend has a Vauxhall Zafira and no points.
On her policy are also her Dad (3 x sp30) her Mum (1 x sp30) and me (1 x sp30)

Prior to last year she was just on her Dads insurance, as he is down as the owner of the car so she has 1 years NCD.

She pays £210 a year. Now the easy solution would just be to say that that is my home address as I do live there at the weekend but that would give them an excuse not to pay out


----------



## bigmc

I've just paid £400 for swmbo and myself on a zafira cdti, remapped, decat and ss system, cai and lowered all mods declared. SWMBO is 25 and licence for <3 years.


----------



## Strothow

I'm being raped of 2.4k


----------



## DrDax

Dam I thought £620 on my mustang (supercharged and around 500hp) full comp, and 5000 miles policy, was high. I think I'll snap the insurers hand off next time. 

£370 for my fiesta 2010 but bog std. 


Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will_G

Silverback, do you not have a family member like an older sister or mum with a clean driving license you can put as a named driver? I named my sister on my policy just after my couple of claims and got £200 off. She does borrow the car a few times a year for long runs etc. might be worth doing a quote and seeing what happens to the price.


----------



## Ninja59

silverback said:


> NOPE,he just sees my postcode and BMW.case closed :lol:
> 
> BMW insurance have quoted £1100  not to shabby.


i think the current BMW spate has had some effect on some of these quotes as well tbh...


----------



## silverback

Will_G said:


> Silverback, do you not have a family member like an older sister or mum with a clean driving license you can put as a named driver? I named my sister on my policy just after my couple of claims and got £200 off. She does borrow the car a few times a year for long runs etc. might be worth doing a quote and seeing what happens to the price.


not an option mate.im the only driver.called sky insurance back and there quote was higher then adrian flux :lol: you gotta laugh,otherwise i would be out looking for a mountain bike hahaha.BMW insurance,here i come


----------



## bigmc

How did you get on with Brentacre? They don't load your policy unless your bhp changes massively.


----------



## silverback

mirra_finish said:


> I'm with BMW insurance for my 2011 520D and pay £460. All repairs carried out by BMW shops etc. Free towing/recovery in case of breakdown/accident etc.
> 
> I thought it was reasonably good value?
> 
> ....and they're underwritten by Allianz


they would have been the last place i would have looked,possibly wouldnt have looked at BMW themselves at all.so a huge thanks for the post on my thread mate :thumb:


----------



## silverback

bigmc said:


> How did you get on with Brentacre? They don't load your policy unless your bhp changes massively.


i told them to call me back after 4 as i work permanent nights,i was up at just before 4 and had that many missed calls that i couldnt keep up (i have done a shed load of searches for quotes) so they possibly rang to early or didnt call back.


----------



## bigmc

Worth a chase imho, ask to speak to Rhys when you get through.


----------



## silverback

Strothow said:


> I'm being raped of 2.4k


thereis always some one worse of than yourself,is what my dad use to say to me.how true those words are.what the hell have you got for 2.5K?


----------



## silverback

bigmc said:


> Worth a chase imho, ask to speak to Rhys when you get through.


cheers mate.i will do.i think its the CH poscode scares the ****e out of them :lol:


----------



## bigmc

I've got a CH1 postcode.


----------



## silverback

bigmc said:


> I've got a CH1 postcode.


that must be the posh one then lol.how much you paying and what car ?


----------



## bigmc

Pay £400 for swmbo and myself on her 06 zafira cdti 150 (remapped, decatted, SS exhaust, CAI and lowered, all declared), she's 25 zero NCD of her own and licence <3 years. Pay £450 on a 2006 Mazda 6 sport td 143 with me as main driver 31 licence 14 years, 7 years ncd 0 points.


----------



## greenwagon

Try Keith micheals insurance company 
Just inured my Scooby fully comp for £270


----------



## silverback

bigmc said:


> Pay £400 for swmbo and myself on her 06 zafira cdti 150 (remapped, decatted, SS exhaust, CAI and lowered, all declared), she's 25 zero NCD of her own and licence <3 years. Pay £450 on a 2006 Mazda 6 sport td 143 with me as main driver 31 licence 14 years, 7 years ncd 0 points.


i knew i lived in the ghetto but my quotes are ridiculous :lol:


----------



## silverback

well after all my searching i have learnt a few valuable lessons.

1,be prepared for websites that crash or have line errors at the very last bloody stage of getting a quote 

2,be prepared for a website to happily let you fill out the 2 or 3 page questionnaire and then give you no quote as your "unquotable" 

3,be prepared for an insurance company (yes im looking at you here "SKY INSURANCE" who will quote you online less than £700,then when you call them for finalising the deal threy throw on over a grand on the quote 

4,to pyshically "LOL" at the randomness of some of the quotes.like £2,000 PA and £3,000 COMPULSORY EXCESS :lol:

5,and lastly,insurance websites that let you fill out all the details on line for a quote,and then have to call you with not a hint of how much your looking at getting stung for.


----------



## Strothow

silverback said:


> thereis always some one worse of than yourself,is what my dad use to say to me.how true those words are.what the hell have you got for 2.5K?


A 1.2 corsa!

Need a car for work though so gotta pay it!


----------



## PugIain

Strothow said:


> A 1.2 corsa!


2.5k on a Corsa,holy crap man.How old are you 11?


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

silverback said:


> 3,be prepared for an insurance company (yes im looking at you here "SKY INSURANCE" who will quote you online less than £700,then when you call them for finalising the deal threy throw on over a grand on the quote
> 
> .


Oh good, its not just me then. I got £300 online and £600 on the phone


----------



## silverback

Mr_Mephistophel said:


> Oh good, its not just me then. I got £300 online and £600 on the phone


They did only ask basic questions granted,but the only thing I had to add was I have an sp30 from feb 09 lol. Now that's not gonna cost me 1K is it.


----------



## silverback

Under a grand from brent acre. Cheers bigmc : )


----------



## Turbo Tony

So true Silverback, I've had all these issues over the past few days!

Really disappointed with Sky - had high hopes with them.


----------



## Strothow

PugIain said:


> 2.5k on a Corsa,holy crap man.How old are you 11?


18 lol...daylight robbery!


----------



## mirra_finish

silverback said:


> they would have been the last place i would have looked,possibly wouldnt have looked at BMW themselves at all.so a huge thanks for the post on my thread mate :thumb:


No probs at all!! I'm happy to help! Actually, I can't recall why I went to them in the first place, but I have just moved to the UK last year and perhaps saw them as the safest with my new wheels.

You certainly can't go wrong it seems, esp. when the work is done at BMW bodyshops and guaranteed for 5 years.


----------



## PugIain

Strothow said:


> 18 lol...daylight robbery!


I didnt start driving untill I was 20 due to uni and college.
Most Ive paid for insurance is £900 on the Rover 420 I had.I just took out a new policy which was £300 some which is still too much given I have nearly 12 years no claims,no points not even a parking ticket.
I wouldnt pay anything like youngsters pay nowadays,Id rather have a moped or something.


----------



## Strothow

PugIain said:


> I didnt start driving untill I was 20 due to uni and college.
> Most Ive paid for insurance is £900 on the Rover 420 I had.I just took out a new policy which was £300 some which is still too much given I have nearly 12 years no claims,no points not even a parking ticket.
> I wouldnt pay anything like youngsters pay nowadays,Id rather have a moped or something.


Ahh, that'd make a difference..

Think they just make up values on the spot, its mad!

Its also cheaper for me to have a car, insurance and fuel than to use public transport to get to work! Suits me though!! Doing about 20k a year


----------



## alexj

Great thread guys will be working through some of these come renewal in October, as was said last years good guys is this years con men, I need to change to get a better deal.


----------



## Penfold101

I had this quote when searching for my 08 Vectra SRi CDTi 150 with a remap and a few other mods. 29, 7 years NCB, PR postcode and 2 non adult claims. Cheers confused.com...










My biggest issue was that about 3 weeks into my policy I was changing cars to a brand new 32 grand Vauchall Insignia, so had to find a company that gave a great price on that but would also insure the Vectra for a sensible figure.

Eventually found admiral who covered the vectra for about 600 squid and refunded me over 150 when I switched cars...


----------



## happmadison1978

After getting my renewal from Admiral at the same price as last year £1031. I went on confused and go compare, got Swiftcover from £667 with protected NCB. 34 y/o 5 yrs NCB, Frodsham, 55 reg S/C RR Vogue


----------



## Kriminal

AF have quoted me just over £100 more than 'other' insurance companies this year, so I'll be saying bye-bye in September too.

I think it'll be interesting for me too to see what BMW insurance quote when the time comes. :thumb:


----------



## silverback

Kriminal said:


> AF have quoted me just over £100 more than 'other' insurance companies this year, so I'll be saying bye-bye in September too.
> 
> I think it'll be interesting for me too to see what BMW insurance quote when the time comes. :thumb:


BMW were incredibly good all things considered.try brentacre as well mate.good quotes from both companys, for me anyway :thumb:


----------

